# My New Years Project.



## danleereed (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, I just got the manual to build a StepperHead Multi Mode Machining Center. Bought it from the designer, Alan Jackson. Took a while to track down the guy once I found this article browsing one day. http://www.lathes.co.uk/stepperhead/ . It is going to take me a while but I intend to keep a record of the build under this post. It looks like a very useful machine. I am excited to get started soon. Going to be acquiring materials and such over the next couple of weeks. There are several videos on you tube of the machine cutting helical gears, grinding flutes and ends of end mills, and a couple other neat demonstrations. 

Dan


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like a lathe sort of. What does it do exactly? 

Mark Frazier

Edit: Oh...... I see it is kind of like a CNC lathe. That will be really nice. I will watch this  build


----------



## danleereed (Dec 12, 2014)

Check out his videos on the tube.

https://www.youtube.com/user/jackary2003/videos

I believe it would have many uses. Lathe, Mill, Grinder, Indexer... I don't know what else but I'm sure there's more ha-ha.

Dan


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 12, 2014)

That one makes my head hurt just thinking about it.:whiteflag:  Looking forward to seeing your project come together.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 12, 2014)

Now that's a challenge. Best of luck on it. Can't wait to see this one unfold.

 "Billy G"


----------

